

Real Editors Ship - GHFigs
http://www.ftrain.com/editors-ship-dammit.html

======
nswanberg
Sad that this article didn't get much notice. I like the point he makes about
shipping being a part of editors' DNA, inasmuch as it is a nice, albeit
imperfect, analogy to software project shipping.

I also appreciate that he mentions Gridworks (now Google Refine).

